# The Mods Have Begun



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Will have to update with pictures later as I am working frantically to complete the top mods before we leave town on Thursday night for 8 more nights of camping (and riding the dirt bikes)

Here is a summary of the mods so far (in or particular order)

1 - Oregon State Tire Cover
2 - 2x6v Interstate U2400 batteries
3 - Atwood 3500 Power Tongue
4 - Awning toppers on both slide outs
5 - Turbo/Maxx Fan Installed (love this one!)
6 - Labels created for 4 switches by front door (inside, step lights, right side light, left side light)
7 - Built and installed Safety Rails for top bunks so kids don't fall out.
8 - Memory Foam installed for kids bed and our queen bed
9 - Cabinet over sink now has shelving (no longer a big opening for stuff to flop around)
10 - 2x towel hooks installed in bathroom. 1 on door (lower for youngest son) and 1 in shower over side wall
11 - Removed all the vertical valances...Yuck! Too much "stuff" for us.
12 - Installed magnet board on side of pantry.
13 - Installed pressure bar in cabinet in bedroom to keep liquor bottles from tipping over during travel.
14 - Removed TV (no need for it during summer months...no power)
15 - Removed barrier next to hot water heater and reinstalled closer..now have a LOT more room.
16 - Added LED lights in pantry...it is very deep and dark with out a light inside
17 - Added 2x shelves in pantry...now our bread won't get smashed.
18 - Installed the Master Lock "hide-a-key" combo lock box. Never get locked out of Outback or truck again. 
19 - Added Velcro to dinette cushions as they were slipping around while we were using them during our trip back from Michigan
20 - Quickie flush came with Outback...but wanted to list it so people know I have it.
21 - Bought some great small plastic bins for the entertainment cabinet. Hold all kinds of stuff.
22 - Installed 4 hook key holder.
23 - Installed paper towel holder on inside of cabinet door that accesses the area under the sink.

Still need to do

1 - Attached my "Oregon_Camper" stickers.
2 - Add 2nd fire extinguisher by the back door
3 - Accumulator tank
4 - Storage under propane tanks for weight distribution bars
5 - Battery disconnect switch
6 - Fishing pole holder

One mod I was going to do, but no longer have it is the shower door install. The model came with a curved connector at the top of the shower curtain which moves the curtain away from my body by a good 4"-6". Adding an accordion door or a glass door would only take more space away from me, as the would be going straight up and down.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow they do the curved shower curtain as well......now

That one is on my list of things to do................I may have to upgrade instead









Good to see you are making it "home" Yours, glad to hear the trip went well.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's quite a list Jim!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Wow they do the curved shower curtain as well......now
> 
> That one is on my list of things to do................I may have to upgrade instead


Why not upgrade. Straight shower curtains are soooo 2009 MY!


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I am impressed. I have had my outback for 8 months now and have only accomplished 3 mods, I am falling way behind!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Eorb said:


> Wow, I am impressed. I have had my outback for 8 months now and have only accomplished 3 mods, I am falling way behind!


Well, now be careful. Some of Jim's mods involved him writing a check to Lakeshore!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job!! Keep it up !! Pictures, man, pictures !!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Amen to to the Oregon State Beavers spare tire cover. I can't go camping without mine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Nice job!! Keep it up !! Pictures, man, pictures !!


Pictures will come, but it won't be until I get back from our next camping trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Amen to to the Oregon State Beavers spare tire cover. I can't go camping without mine.


Amen to that!

I think I figured out why there are a lot more Duck fans than Beaver fans. "Ducks" is only a 5 letter 1 syllable word so most graduate for 3rd grade can spell and pronounce it correctly.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Some difference between Beavers and Ducks:

When it gets cold out, Ducks fly south for the winter, i.e. they run away. Beavers build a lodge and stay defying adversity.

Beavers find a food source, make preparations and have enough for the winter. Ducks look for handouts from anyone with a pulse.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So Jim, I thought the first mod you would do is to install a slideout on the back of the fridge to increase beer-holding capacity.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you make the fridge slide out big enough you could insert a keg from the outside.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> If you make the fridge slide out big enough you could insert a keg from the outside.


Impressive list, Jim. Great job!

The keg mod is one I'm looking forward to seeing!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> If you make the fridge slide out big enough you could insert a keg from the outside.


Sounds like a good mod, but I have 2 boys that operate as a RBF (Remote Beer Fetcher).


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Uh, yeah........ Mods 2-4 (?5) were especially taxing, weren't they Jim?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Uh, yeah........ Mods 2-4 (?5) were especially taxing, weren't they Jim?


Yea..mine hand still hurts from writing the check.

I did the Turbo/Maxx yesterday. Pretty simple...took about an hour.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Some difference between Beavers and Ducks:
> 
> When it gets cold out, Ducks fly south for the winter, i.e. they run away. Beavers build a lodge and stay defying adversity.
> 
> Beavers find a food source, make preparations and have enough for the winter. Ducks look for handouts from anyone with a pulse.


*Do you know why Oregon grads (Ducks) place their diploma on the dash of their car?

Answer: Handicap Permit*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FlashG said:


> Some difference between Beavers and Ducks:
> 
> When it gets cold out, Ducks fly south for the winter, i.e. they run away. Beavers build a lodge and stay defying adversity.
> 
> Beavers find a food source, make preparations and have enough for the winter. Ducks look for handouts from anyone with a pulse.


*Do you know why Oregon grads (Ducks) place their diploma on the dash of their car?

Answer: Handicap Permit*
[/quote]

GOOD ONE


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.......you knew this was coming!

What do you get when you breed a groundhog and an OSU beaver? Six more weeks of bad football.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

OH! But wait.....there's more!









How many OSU freshman does it take to change a light bulb? None, it's a sophomore course.









What does the average Beaver player get on his SAT? Drool.









Why can't Beavers dial 911? They can't find the eleven on the phone!









O.k....O.k....I'll stop now


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

At a Candy Store in Florence, Ducks and Beaver Taffy Bins







(cell phone picture)


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

"7 - Built and installed Safety Rails for top bunks so kids don't fall out."
Jim,
You left out the word AGAIN!
Thats right, I said it. I'm still not convinced he "fell".








Congrats again and I'm sure the list will continue to grow.
Brian


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. OSU graduates Engineers, Veterinarians and various Scientists. U of Dough's primary output is Lawyers and Liberal Artists with a minor in hemp growing. It doesn't matter how much you whine about it. That's the way it is. Also, magic mushrooms are not the sixth food group even if your faculty advisor says they are.


----------

